# DIY Locomotive Run Stands?



## Nathan3350 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok a search didn't provide much info on the topic of locomotive run stands at all so I'm hoping a new thread will uncover some jewels of wisdom. 

I am a proud daddy of a gorgeous 6 month old baby girl, and our living space is limited so a layout is not in the cards right now, but I am a mechanic and I like to tinker, so I've been looking into engine stands online. Bachruss has a nice looking setup, but looking at the hardware, it literally looks like aluminum angle with a non-conductive spacer, and RC bearings for the rollers.

I want to build my own because I have a fleet of steam engines that I need to service/get running of all different configurations from 0-4-0 switchers to Big Boys and cab forwards. I might be able to bite the bullet for a single set of rollers for the smaller engines, but I can't see spending over $200 on hardware just to watch a my big boy run in place. Not when that would feed my baby girl for two months (OR get me a new engine or two:smilie_daumenpos

My goal is to fabricate something simple enough that, with a little tech knowledge and a few tools, can be constructed by anyone in the model railroading community easily. After all, the keystone of our hobby is self creation.

BTW - effective immediately, Bachrus is no longer accepting orders due to "rapid growth", and is perusing the sale of Bachrus Inc. according to their website.


----------

